# Hii...



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm Krishz at present wrking in UAE...I have applied for independent (migrant) 175 on nov 2009, and thr is some updations in recent days...so the required fields have changed to 'MET' and some as 'RECEIVED' ....so it means I was alloted with d CO??? but I haven't received any mails from GSM... Pls help me I"m confused.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> I'm Krishz at present wrking in UAE...I have applied for independent (migrant) 175 on nov 2009, and thr is some updations in recent days...so the required fields have changed to 'MET' and some as 'RECEIVED' ....so it means I was alloted with d CO??? but I haven't received any mails from GSM... Pls help me I"m confused.......


Hi Krishz,

Welcome to the forum  These updates definitely mean that a CO was allocated, and it seems that the CO has NOT felt the need to contact your with the email. Many congrats for CO allocation!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Can you please tell me whether you are an internet applicant or paper based applicant???


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh one more thing. Please update your status on this thread as well: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club.html


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> I'm Krishz at present wrking in UAE...I have applied for independent (migrant) 175 on nov 2009, and thr is some updations in recent days...so the required fields have changed to 'MET' and some as 'RECEIVED' ....so it means I was alloted with d CO??? but I haven't received any mails from GSM... Pls help me I"m confused.......


Hi Krish,
:welcome: to forum
Also request you to update your timeline with ANZSCO.
U have been allocated CO and it looks next week is going to be a really good Ester for u :clap2:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

krishz said:


> Hi All,
> I'm Krishz at present wrking in UAE...I have applied for independent (migrant) 175 on nov 2009, and thr is some updations in recent days...so the required fields have changed to 'MET' and some as 'RECEIVED' ....so it means I was alloted with d CO??? but I haven't received any mails from GSM... Pls help me I"m confused.......


Hi,
Congrats krishz for the CO allocation...


Dhawal.


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Hi Krishz,
> 
> Welcome to the forum  These updates definitely mean that a CO was allocated, and it seems that the CO has NOT felt the need to contact your with the email. Many congrats for CO allocation!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Can you please tell me whether you are an internet applicant or paper based applicant???


Thank u ausimmi ... Mine is an E-Visa n I"m very happy about the changes in my status for which I have waited for a long time....and dis is the vital part for the visa everything should go well pls pray for me..ray:ray:


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Krish,
> :welcome: to forum
> Also request you to update your timeline with ANZSCO.
> U have been allocated CO and it looks next week is going to be a really good Ester for u :clap2:


Thanks Gaurav with all ur wishes n prayers everything should go well ...pls pray for me...


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Congrats krishz for the CO allocation...
> 
> 
> Dhawal.


Thank u Dhawal..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you have not got your medicals done, time to start preparing for the same.. if you have already submitted them, you might not hear from the CO if they do not want further documents. a few people known to me, one fine day, got an email from the CO saying you got it


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> if you have not got your medicals done, time to start preparing for the same.. if you have already submitted them, you might not hear from the CO if they do not want further documents. a few people known to me, one fine day, got an email from the CO saying you got it


Hey Anjali,

Will you be moving to Melbourne?
I thought you got SS for ACT.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

initial plan is to go to MEL and stay with a friend till we get a job, we will apply all over but priority will be canberra. if we do not get in canberra then we are open to melbourne as well. btw, we got 175 on our passport and not 176, that does not bind us with the state.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> initial plan is to go to MEL and stay with a friend till we get a job, we will apply all over but priority will be canberra. if we do not get in canberra then we are open to melbourne as well. btw, we got 175 on our passport and not 176, that does not bind us with the state.



Ohh Ok Anjali.

Actually your case is somewhat complicated to understand.
I thought from 175 you converted to 176.
Anways, I will also be in Melbourne somewhere in 2012.
Let's meet up there.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> if you have not got your medicals done, time to start preparing for the same.. if you have already submitted them, you might not hear from the CO if they do not want further documents. a few people known to me, one fine day, got an email from the CO saying you got it


Hi ...I have done my medical by march 2010 n heard its valid for a year..n today gng 2 apply for my PCC..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi harshal

i converted from 175 to 176 but when i got the visa i got 175. sure will keep in touch


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Oh one more thing. Please update your status on this thread as well: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/55385-priority-3-applicants-club.html



Hi ausimmi i have dne my PCC n got d passport sterday so wat is next???shall i send it 2 DIAC r i wait for d mail from CO???


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

krishz said:


> Hi ausimmi i have dne my PCC n got d passport sterday so wat is next???shall i send it 2 DIAC r i wait for d mail from CO???


Hi,
I think since you have done the PCC you should frontload it even though the CO has not asked for it...since sending the pcc means one less document to be sent...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

krishz said:


> Hi ausimmi i have dne my PCC n got d passport sterday so wat is next???shall i send it 2 DIAC r i wait for d mail from CO???


Hi krishz, it is advisable to wait for CO's instruction. Because some times they initiate those stupid background checks  You should consider the implications of loading the PCC right now. Let us say you load now, and background checks take 9 months (God forbid). After that you would have one year from the date of PCC for initial entry. I know you could request your CO to make an extension, but that would be just so many more email exchanges. So think through the possibilities and do what you feel is best for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Hi krishz, it is advisable to wait for CO's instruction. Because some times they initiate those stupid background checks  You should consider the implications of loading the PCC right now. Let us say you load now, and background checks take 9 months (God forbid). After that you would have one year from the date of PCC for initial entry. I know you could request your CO to make an extension, but that would be just so many more email exchanges. So think through the possibilities and do what you feel is best for you. Good luck!!!


wat background checks take 9 months??????????OMG


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I think since you have done the PCC you should frontload it even though the CO has not asked for it...since sending the pcc means one less document to be sent...


k 'll do that for sure n did u get any updates from DIAC???i sent blank mails for more dan 5 times but no reply...donno watz happening


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

krishz said:


> wat background checks take 9 months??????????OMG


They can actually take an indefinite amount of time depending on the case.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

krishz said:


> k 'll do that for sure n did u get any updates from DIAC???i sent blank mails for more dan 5 times but no reply...donno watz happening


Hi yes,
I sent the blank mails to diac yesterday nite and the update that i got was the 15th april one...so in short no progress date was updated in the mail this fortnight....we should expect some update on 6th may perhaps.....


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi krishz,
As ausimmi is saying that you should wait till the CO allocation coz there mite be some background check performed...background check or no background check...since you have already done the pcc and the validity is only 1 year anyways the validity is diminishing every passing day if you load it or not....so best option is to load the pcc i feel.....


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> They can actually take an indefinite amount of time depending on the case.



Hi....actually the online status have been change 2 MET on 5th of April 2011, but I checked it around 18th April...so my question is did I missd d mail from CO??? will it b a normal mail r diffrnt from others???


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> They can actually take an indefinite amount of time depending on the case.


Hi ausimmi, they would nit take indefinite period.... It's 30 months, after which case is either closed by grant or rejected.. I remember reading at immigration website...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi ausimmi, they would nit take indefinite period.... It's 30 months, after which case is either closed by grant or rejected.. I remember reading at immigration website...


Uh-oh!!! For one my friends it is 25 months already...


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi ausimmi, they would nit take indefinite period.... It's 30 months, after which case is either closed by grant or rejected.. I remember reading at immigration website...



Hi INinjaN,
Thanks for this bit of information....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

krishz said:


> Hi....actually the online status have been change 2 MET on 5th of April 2011, but I checked it around 18th April...so my question is did I missd d mail from CO??? will it b a normal mail r diffrnt from others???


Did you check your spam folder? Have you been careful in deleting mails from your inbox???


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Uh-oh!!! For one my friends it is 25 months already...


Hmm ur friends case then should be finalized soon in next 4-5 months then. 

Earlier the diac got a firing from government as there were cases open from 15 years.... So they made the rule that in 30 Months the case outcome should be decided!!!! Hence I remember !


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi INinjaN,
> Thanks for this bit of information....


Pleasure dhawal


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Did you check your spam folder? Have you been careful in deleting mails from your inbox???


tat's d problem bcas without knowing abt d status i deleted d folders regularly...juz thought all might b some junk mails...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

krishz said:


> tat's d problem bcas without knowing abt d status i deleted d folders regularly...juz thought all might b some junk mails...


Uh oh. I think you should raise a PLE and explain your situation and ask them to re-send any instructions they might originally have sent. Do this ASAP.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

krishz said:


> tat's d problem bcas without knowing abt d status i deleted d folders regularly...juz thought all might b some junk mails...


krishz

it is against forum rules to write in text language. I am not touching your post this time but please try not to use short forms for words.


----------



## semion (Apr 14, 2008)

I never knew that its against forum s rules to write in text language.Anyway thanks for the infomation.


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> krishz
> 
> it is against forum rules to write in text language. I am not touching your post this time but please try not to use short forms for words.


I didnt know of the rules...so since i'm informed now I thank you for it and shall keep it in mind....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for taking it so well


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Uh oh. I think you should raise a PLE and explain your situation and ask them to re-send any instructions they might originally have sent. Do this ASAP.


Hi

What is PLE...please expalin and how it can be sent??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

PLE = Post Lodgement Enquiry.

Go to immi website, type post lodgement enquiry on teh search box and it will give you options, go to the first link and it takes you to the PLE page.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
PLE is post lodgement enquiry....Normally when one has sent the application to DIAC and there is no update from their end then one can raise a PLE with your details using this url on immigration website...

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

will make it easier for you 

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> PLE is post lodgement enquiry....Normally when one has sent the application to DIAC and there is no update from their end then one can raise a PLE with your details using this url on immigration website...
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


Hi

Sent a mail to PLE last week but no reply so far...


----------



## krishz (Apr 22, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Uh oh. I think you should raise a PLE and explain your situation and ask them to re-send any instructions they might originally have sent. Do this ASAP.


yeah now I know what is PLE...actually I sent an enquiry last week but no reply so far....will see..


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
Better that you wait for them to contact you.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

better still is to call them. i know it comes out way too expensive considering international calling charges but after a wait of 30 mins u get the exact info


----------

